# Amputation of supernumery digits



## jmgrier (Oct 20, 2010)

I am coding a proc note for the bilateral amputation of supernumerary digits of a one day old infant.  This one has me stumped.  The note states that these two digits were removed with a "suture technique" and dressings were applied.

I am looking at both 26910 & 26989.  In this case, I don't think that 26910 truly applies.  

Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks )


----------



## gost (Oct 20, 2010)

This most likely falls under 11200.  That is the code CPT points to for reconstruction of polydactyly when no bone is involved.  11200 includes ligature technique.


----------



## preserene (Oct 23, 2010)

Jill M. Grier ,
I really want to know the result which was real correct one with your case on billing. I know the coders desk may come out with different explanation
Because when the doctor documented AMPUTATION of th SN digits bilateral,  why would it not merit  to be coded with 26951, if all the phalanyces or even a single phalanyx or joint of the digit primary or secondary involved and on the top of it ofcourse, there would have been a nuerectomy invollved too; there was just a direct closure too without mentioning about reconstruction. (This i am thinking because there was not a mention about "only soft tissues" excised.)
In my experience I have seen bilateral more of with bony tissue atleast one phalynx than just soft tissue alone. What was there in your case?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 25, 2010)

*11200*

Gost's advice is correct. CPT 11200 is the code to use in this case.

Preserene - From your post, I am not sure if you are offering advice or asking a question.
We cannot code what is NOT documented. If the physician performed 26951 the documentation MUST specify that bone was cut. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jacrook22@aol.com (Aug 7, 2012)

If two extra digits consisting of soft tissue only were removed from infant's right foot, would the code be 11200 (removal of up to 15 skin tags) or 11200-RT AND 11200-59?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 7, 2012)

*11200*



jacrook22@aol.com said:


> If two extra digits consisting of soft tissue only were removed from infant's right foot, would the code be 11200 (removal of up to 15 skin tags) or 11200-RT AND 11200-59?



I believe you question answers itself
CPT 11200 - removal of *up to 15* skin tags. 

So if you are removing two you're covered with one code.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

